# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Mini C frame (350x200x280) - Vừa làm vừa học

## Fusionvie

Lâu không thấy có dự án mới, em lọ mọ up cái dự án mini bằng những đồ gom nhặt của các bác trên diễn đàn, cũng như mua của Chị na nhà hàng xóm, với mong muốn một con máy mini có thể gặm sắt. Đồ em hiện có:

Phần cơ:
- Rail Star20, dài 600 cho trục Y
- Rail Star20, dài 630 cho trục X
- Rai NSK20 roller, dài 600 cho trục Z
- Vít me 20-04 C2Z, hành trình 360 trục X
- Vít me 20-04 C2Z, hành trình 200 trục Y
- Vit me 20-04 C2Z, hành trình 280 trục Z
- Đầu BT30 quick holder của Kira

Phần điện:
- Motor Step HBS860H-12Nm x 3 bộ (cái này hơi thừa lực nhưng không đắt hơn so với bộ 4Nm là mấy, nên em chọn 12Nm)
- Động cơ spindle mua của chị na,2.2kw, 6000rpm, max speed là 8000 rpm, truyền động đến đầu Kira qua puley đai răng
- BOB Ethernet 4Axis của chị na

Và còn nhiều phụ kiện linh tinh em sẽ liệt kê dần

Một số em quên không chụp ảnh, một số em lấy ảnh trên web

BOB

Step

Spindle motor 2.2kw

Kira BT30 Holder

Biến tần để kéo spindle chị na


Hình thù em nó dựng trên máy tính

----------

anhcos, CKD, haignition, huyquynhbk, kzam, Longphan, ppgas, QuyND, VuongAn

----------


## Fusionvie

Công đoạn cắt gấp tôn làm frame

Bệ Y


Cột Z

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, huyphuc92, Longphan, nhatson, VuongAn

----------


## Fusionvie

Phần Y và Z frame đã xong, chờ đi ủ khử ứng suất










P/s
Phần bệ Y chưa bao gồm ray, gối, step, vít me,...: 99kg
Phần bệ Z chưa bao gồm ray, gối, step, vít me, spindle.... 115kg

----------

Bongmayquathem, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CBNN, CKD, elenercom, Gamo, huanpt, huyphuc92, khoa.address, Longphan, nnk, phê tê bốc, ppgas, Tuấn, VuongAn, vusvus

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Mối hàn đẹp quá. Hóng phần tiếp theo.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Tuấn

Hế hế cột z bác chủ vặn một mớ ốc để căn ray à ?

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Fusionvie

> Hế hế cột z bác chủ vặn một mớ ốc để căn ray à ?


Em làm dự phòng thôi ạ, còn phay rãnh vừa chiều ngang ray để bắt. Vặn bulong để đi ủ khỏi hỏng ren

----------


## kzam

> Em làm dự phòng thôi ạ, còn phay rãnh vừa chiều ngang ray để bắt. Vặn bulong để đi ủ khỏi hỏng ren


Bác cho em hỏi chỗ đó dự phòng làm gì bác?

----------


## Fusionvie

> Bác cho em hỏi chỗ đó dự phòng làm gì bác?


Dự phòng trong trường hợp ray bắt vào rãnh ko chuẩn thì bỏ rãnh để dùng kẹp căn ray ạ

----------

kzam, Nam CNC

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Phần Y và Z frame đã xong, chờ đi ủ khử ứng suất
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thiết kế cẩn thận .

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác cho hỏi phương pháp ủ khử ứng suất sao vậy ạ?

----------


## Fusionvie

Sau khi hàn xong, bác cho chi tiết vào lò nhiệt luyện, nung đến nhiệt độ 300-400 độ C, giữ nhiệt trong khoảng 2h, sau đó tắt lò để chi tiết nguội chậm cùng với lò thì ứng suất hàn được giải phóng hết

----------

Gamo, kzam, QuyND

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Sau khi hàn xong, bác cho chi tiết vào lò nhiệt luyện, nung đến nhiệt độ 300-400 độ C, giữ nhiệt trong khoảng 2h, sau đó tắt lò để chi tiết nguội chậm cùng với lò thì ứng suất hàn được giải phóng hết


Chắc phải thuê chỗ nào chứ to vậy mà làm thêm cái lò đó thì hết nhiều tiền nhỉ. Nhiệt luyện xong mới đưa ra phay hả bác? Rồi xong có cần làm gì cho nó trả lại độ cứng không?. Do hồi giờ em không biết mấy món này nên hỏi thêm cho biết đó mà.

----------


## kzam

> Chắc phải thuê chỗ nào chứ to vậy mà làm thêm cái lò đó thì hết nhiều tiền nhỉ. Nhiệt luyện xong mới đưa ra phay hả bác? Rồi xong có cần làm gì cho nó trả lại độ cứng không?. Do hồi giờ em không biết mấy món này nên hỏi thêm cho biết đó mà.


 Chắc gửi lò gạch được đó bác.

Phần cơ quá công phu mà hành trình theo em là hơi ngắn.

----------


## Gamo

Tùy công việc thôi bác. Anh em làm máy lần đầu đa số đều khoái máy thật to, thật là vĩ đại (em cũng rứa). Mấy lão già đầu thì chơi máy hành trình phù hợp với công việc thôi.

----------

CQV, Fusionvie, kzam

----------


## Fusionvie

> Chắc phải thuê chỗ nào chứ to vậy mà làm thêm cái lò đó thì hết nhiều tiền nhỉ. Nhiệt luyện xong mới đưa ra phay hả bác? Rồi xong có cần làm gì cho nó trả lại độ cứng không?. Do hồi giờ em không biết mấy món này nên hỏi thêm cho biết đó mà.


Ủ thì thuê bên họ chuyên làm bác ơi, giá tầm 7k/kg. Ủ xong thì ko cần làm gì nữa vì độ cứng không thay đổi, chỉ những chỗ nào hàn, cắt thì nó sẽ mềm đi vì trước đó sinh nhiệt hàn, nguội nhanh nên cứng

----------


## nnk

> Tùy công việc thôi bác. Anh em làm máy lần đầu đa số đều khoái máy thật to, thật là vĩ đại (em cũng rứa). Mấy lão già đầu thì chơi máy hành trình phù hợp với công việc thôi.


mình thì ngược lại, ban đầu nhỏ xíu, càng ngày càng bự ra và càng tốn tiền hơn, hiện giờ đang xài 4060 nhưng cảm thấy khá chật chội khi làm đồ hơi bự, đang cố gắng dứt điểm nợ nần cũ để đầu tư làm con 6090 Hframe khung đúc

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Làm C -frame thì như này cũng là lớn rồi. Chứ lớn nữa là khó làm cx dc . và tốn kém lắm

----------


## Tuấn

Hi em làm xong con 5080, chạy ổn rùi tính làm tiếp một mớ 2030 nhà dùng mà lấn bấn mãi chưa làm đc ạ. Con máy này bác chủ làm cái đế hơi nhẹ. Dùng để khắc thì em không biết chứ phay thì nhẹ quá ạ. Trước em dự khoảng hơn 1 tấn chi đó là vừa với hành trình này ạ

----------

Fusionvie, huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Hi em làm xong con 5080, chạy ổn rùi tính làm tiếp một mớ 2030 nhà dùng mà lấn bấn mãi chưa làm đc ạ. Con máy này bác chủ làm cái đế hơi nhẹ. Dùng để khắc thì em không biết chứ phay thì nhẹ quá ạ. Trước em dự khoảng hơn 1 tấn chi đó là vừa với hành trình này ạ


Cụ Tuấn làm con 2030 cho e làm culi với nhé.hehe

----------


## Fusionvie

> Hi em làm xong con 5080, chạy ổn rùi tính làm tiếp một mớ 2030 nhà dùng mà lấn bấn mãi chưa làm đc ạ. Con máy này bác chủ làm cái đế hơi nhẹ. Dùng để khắc thì em không biết chứ phay thì nhẹ quá ạ. Trước em dự khoảng hơn 1 tấn chi đó là vừa với hành trình này ạ


Bác nói thế làm em hoang mang sờ tai quá  :Frown: , em làm dự tính để phay thép là chính, nhưng chưa có kinh nghiệm, chắc để sau chạy thử, nếu không ổn thì bắt bulong móng xem có hỗ trợ được phần nào không.

Con 5080 của bác hiện tại nặng khoảng bao nhiêu thế?

----------


## CQV

> Bác nói thế làm em hoang mang sờ tai quá , em làm dự tính để phay thép là chính, nhưng chưa có kinh nghiệm, chắc để sau chạy thử, nếu không ổn thì bắt bulong móng xem có hỗ trợ được phần nào không.
> 
> Con 5080 của bác hiện tại nặng khoảng bao nhiêu thế?


e cũng mới làm 1 con C frame ht 6040x40 nặng hơn 2 tấn bệ Z 600kg bệ Y 500kg , ray 30 -35 vs vitme 32-40 , mới làm nghĩ nó ăn sắt sẽ vô tư mà phay nhôm ok phay sắt dao D10 ăn 1 bát có 0,25mm mà nó đã rung sót hết cả dao , khung khá nặng đầm mà e nghĩ sắt CT3 hàn khung nó cộng hưởng nên rung hơn khung gang đúc nhiều .

----------

CKD

----------


## Fusionvie

> e cũng mới làm 1 con C frame ht 6040x40 nặng hơn 2 tấn bệ Z 600kg bệ Y 500kg , ray 30 -35 vs vitme 32-40 , mới làm nghĩ nó ăn sắt sẽ vô tư mà phay nhôm ok phay sắt dao D10 ăn 1 bát có 0,25mm mà nó đã rung sót hết cả dao , khung khá nặng đầm mà e nghĩ sắt CT3 hàn khung nó cộng hưởng nên rung hơn khung gang đúc nhiều .


Bác cho em ngó kết cấu máy của bác tý, 0.25pass thì cũng hơi lớn ạ, bác giảm xuống dưới 0.2 xem nào

----------


## CQV

> Bác cho em ngó kết cấu máy của bác tý, 0.25pass thì cũng hơi lớn ạ, bác giảm xuống dưới 0.2 xem nào


0.25mm e thấy là ít rồi , máy công nghiệp mấy con brother ăn khỏa mặt D50 bát 0.5-1mm phà phà còn ngọt sớt , nhìn máy mình chạy chán luôn , dc cái chạy nhôm ok , bát 2-3mm dao D8-10 cũng ngọt , chém như chém chuối

----------

CKD, nhatson, VuongAn

----------


## cuongmay

> 0.25mm e thấy là ít rồi , máy công nghiệp mấy con brother ăn khỏa mặt D50 bát 0.5-1mm phà phà còn ngọt sớt , nhìn máy mình chạy chán luôn , dc cái chạy nhôm ok , bát 2-3mm dao D8-10 cũng ngọt , chém như chém chuối


Máy của bác trông cứng thế mà ăn 0.25 không nổi có lẽ ray bị rơ nhẹ rồi,hàng cũ rất ít đạt yêu cầu ,tbi mới ngon hơn. Con tc225 chẳng biết trên you tube chạy chất liệu gì chứ ngoài thực tế sườn nó khá yếu ,nó là máy khoan nên kém hẳn máy phay thực thụ .
Cụ chủ muốn phay sắt thì phải gia cố khẩn cấp cái đế Y khả năng chống xoắn của nó rất kém ,đế z tạm được.
Cái qtc kira của cụ cũng chỉ là hàng cho máy khoan thôi, chạy nhanh sẽ rung,khoảng cách bạc đầu bạc đuôi ngắn nên cũng yếu ,bác không kiém mấy bộ trục chính rã từ máy phay ngon hơn nhiều .

----------

CQV, Fusionvie, huyphuc92

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh thay con QTC sang đầu BT40 là phay sắt tốt với khung này rồi. e đã dùng QTC rồi, nó yếu xìu, rung lắm. Mà nhu cầu chủ yếu của a là phay nhôm mà, tìm con ISO30 built-in cao tốc ấy. Chứ cái khung yếu hơn anh, con ISO 30 6Kw 18k rpmm dao thép gió 6mm chợ bán 90k vẫn phay sắt một pass sâu 0.5mm đều đều, gảy dao vì đâm ngang eto thôi.

----------

CQV, haignition

----------


## Fusionvie

> 0.25mm e thấy là ít rồi , máy công nghiệp mấy con brother ăn khỏa mặt D50 bát 0.5-1mm phà phà còn ngọt sớt , nhìn máy mình chạy chán luôn , dc cái chạy nhôm ok , bát 2-3mm dao D8-10 cũng ngọt , chém như chém chuối


Bác cho hỏi, khoảng cách tâm ray trục Z của bác là bao nhiêu, khoảng cách từ tâm spindle đến mặt ray Z nữa ạ.

----------


## CQV

thank các bác tư vấn , e cứ tưởng con QTC 4 bạc thì ko vấn đề , có lẽ nào là vậy , thảo nào e sờ chỉ thấy nó rung cái ụ Z , kiểu này ăn sắt chắc phải lên con ATC Bt30 rồi .

----------


## CQV

> Máy của bác trông cứng thế mà ăn 0.25 không nổi có lẽ ray bị rơ nhẹ rồi,hàng cũ rất ít đạt yêu cầu ,tbi mới ngon hơn. Con tc225 chẳng biết trên you tube chạy chất liệu gì chứ ngoài thực tế sườn nó khá yếu ,nó là máy khoan nên kém hẳn máy phay thực thụ .
> Cụ chủ muốn phay sắt thì phải gia cố khẩn cấp cái đế Y khả năng chống xoắn của nó rất kém ,đế z tạm được.
> Cái qtc kira của cụ cũng chỉ là hàng cho máy khoan thôi, chạy nhanh sẽ rung,khoảng cách bạc đầu bạc đuôi ngắn nên cũng yếu ,bác không kiém mấy bộ trục chính rã từ máy phay ngon hơn nhiều .


cái đế Y e thấy nó cứng mà bác , chắc bác định nói cái chân thằng X , tại e lười chưa kiếm cái bàn T lắp vào

----------


## CQV

> Anh thay con QTC sang đầu BT40 là phay sắt tốt với khung này rồi. e đã dùng QTC rồi, nó yếu xìu, rung lắm. Mà nhu cầu chủ yếu của a là phay nhôm mà, tìm con ISO30 built-in cao tốc ấy. Chứ cái khung yếu hơn anh, con ISO 30 6Kw 18k rpmm dao thép gió 6mm chợ bán 90k vẫn phay sắt một pass sâu 0.5mm đều đều, gảy dao vì đâm ngang eto thôi.


e sài nhiều dao với khoan nên muốn chơi loại BT thay nhanh hoặc ngon thì ATC thôi , ISO30 nghe bác Phúc nói là lắp kiểu BT30 thì phải mà e chưa biết nó dữ BT theo kiểu gì , thay dao có nhanh ko nữa

----------


## CQV

> Bác cho hỏi, khoảng cách tâm ray trục Z của bác là bao nhiêu, khoảng cách từ tâm spindle đến mặt ray Z nữa ạ.


khoảng cách ray 400 và block trục Z là 400x450 , khoảng cách tâm spindle đến ray là 450 , e muốn tăng hành trình Y nên mới làm nó hơi dài chứ ban đầu tính có 350 thôi

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bữa h em cũng nhức não với sờ-pín xong nên cho em phát biểu đôi lời nha  :Big Grin: .
- Trước hết là nhìn các bác đầu tư làm máy kinh khủng khiếp mà có khi mấy anh Tây lông hay Nhật bựa cũng phải cúi chào  :Big Grin: . Quá phê, kỹ thuật VN đáng nể  :Big Grin: 
- Tuy nhiên phần khung đế cụ chủ làm có vẻ là vẫn yếu ? Vì sao thế nhở ? Mà tuỳ vào đặc tính của vật liệu làm máy thì mới xác định được rung động máy thế nào, ảnh hưởng lan truyền trong hệ máy ra sao, tác động đến nền móng xung quanh thế nào thì dây kinh nghiệm rút hoài mệt à  :Big Grin: . ( vd: gang với thép cái nào hấp thu và triệt tiêu rung động tốt hơn ) còn việc máy nặng hơn là đầm hơn thì hơi thiên về kinh nghiệm mà kinh nghiệm thì có đúng có sai nên tốt nhất là chọn lọc để thiết kế sao cho phù hợp nhu cầu sử dụng nên cứ chiến đi rồi tính cụ ạ  :Big Grin: 
- Với khung máy của bác CQV "phay sắt dao D10 ăn 1 bát có 0,25mm mà nó đã rung sót hết cả dao , khung khá nặng đầm mà e nghĩ sắt CT3 hàn khung nó cộng hưởng nên rung hơn khung gang đúc nhiều" có thể do ray hoặc vitme rơ nhẹ hoặc là Z với Spindle có vấn đề chứ cấu hình như bác ngang ngửa với Brother chứ không kém (Brother tapping chơi ray 25 vitme 20). À mà "Cộng hưởng" rung là rung động ngày càng mãnh liệt đến quá mức độ cho phép và gây phá huỷ đó nhen  :Big Grin: .
- Ray TBI mới có thật sự ngon và đầu Kira QTC có thật sự yếu thì em chốt 1 câu "tiền nào của nấy" phù hợp túi tiền mà làm thôi ạ. Ray TBI mới Chị-na ráp vô chơi sắt là khả năng tèo em sớm lắm. Đầu QTC lúc trước em tháo thử nó xài 3 bạc 7006 - 7008 thì yếu chỗ nào nếu chơi dao D10 hay D12 trở xuống ạ  :Big Grin: . Giá thành 2tr5 + Spindle kéo 2.2kw 3tr là 5tr5 trong khi đầu Spindle BT30 hay BT40 bèo bèo 4tr - 6tr chưa kể Spindle với ben đạp nhả dao. Về trọng lượng thì nặng hơn con QTC ít nhất gần 25-30kg và ụ gá spindle phải thay đổi thiết kế (có khi tắt điện đột ngột cắm mặt xuống bàn là chết toi  :Big Grin: ). 
- So về chế độ cắt kim loại thì em xác định là với khung máy này đừng chơi mấy em sờ-pín không chuyên chạy kim loại vì học phí có khi đắt đỏ à nghen, chạy cao tốc là tiền dao với tiền bạc đạn phê lắm à. Đó là lý do vì sao Spindle kéo thường nó chừng 3000-8000 4 pole  :Big Grin: .

..... Túm cái váy lại là bác chủ cứ chơi đi rồi rút tiếp sợi dây kinh nghiệm chứ thay đổi thiết kế thì hơi lâu, có thay đổi thì em nghĩ nên giảm mục tiêu gia công cho em nó nhẹ việc là chạy phà phà nhé  :Big Grin: . Em góp gió tới đây thôi chứ bão tới mệt lắm kakaka

----------

CQV, Fusionvie, nnk, QuyND

----------


## Fusionvie

> Hehe bữa h em cũng nhức não với sờ-pín xong nên cho em phát biểu đôi lời nha .
> - Trước hết là nhìn các bác đầu tư làm máy kinh khủng khiếp mà có khi mấy anh Tây lông hay Nhật bựa cũng phải cúi chào . Quá phê, kỹ thuật VN đáng nể 
> - Tuy nhiên phần khung đế cụ chủ làm có vẻ là vẫn yếu ? Vì sao thế nhở ? Mà tuỳ vào đặc tính của vật liệu làm máy thì mới xác định được rung động máy thế nào, ảnh hưởng lan truyền trong hệ máy ra sao, tác động đến nền móng xung quanh thế nào thì dây kinh nghiệm rút hoài mệt à . ( vd: gang với thép cái nào hấp thu và triệt tiêu rung động tốt hơn ) còn việc máy nặng hơn là đầm hơn thì hơi thiên về kinh nghiệm mà kinh nghiệm thì có đúng có sai nên tốt nhất là chọn lọc để thiết kế sao cho phù hợp nhu cầu sử dụng nên cứ chiến đi rồi tính cụ ạ 
> - Với khung máy của bác CQV "phay sắt dao D10 ăn 1 bát có 0,25mm mà nó đã rung sót hết cả dao , khung khá nặng đầm mà e nghĩ sắt CT3 hàn khung nó cộng hưởng nên rung hơn khung gang đúc nhiều" có thể do ray hoặc vitme rơ nhẹ hoặc là Z với Spindle có vấn đề chứ cấu hình như bác ngang ngửa với Brother chứ không kém (Brother tapping chơi ray 25 vitme 20). À mà "Cộng hưởng" rung là rung động ngày càng mãnh liệt đến quá mức độ cho phép và gây phá huỷ đó nhen .
> - Ray TBI mới có thật sự ngon và đầu Kira QTC có thật sự yếu thì em chốt 1 câu "tiền nào của nấy" phù hợp túi tiền mà làm thôi ạ. Ray TBI mới Chị-na ráp vô chơi sắt là khả năng tèo em sớm lắm. Đầu QTC lúc trước em tháo thử nó xài 3 bạc 7006 - 7008 thì yếu chỗ nào nếu chơi dao D10 hay D12 trở xuống ạ . Giá thành 2tr5 + Spindle kéo 2.2kw 3tr là 5tr5 trong khi đầu Spindle BT30 hay BT40 bèo bèo 4tr - 6tr chưa kể Spindle với ben đạp nhả dao. Về trọng lượng thì nặng hơn con QTC ít nhất gần 25-30kg và ụ gá spindle phải thay đổi thiết kế (có khi tắt điện đột ngột cắm mặt xuống bàn là chết toi ). 
> - So về chế độ cắt kim loại thì em xác định là với khung máy này đừng chơi mấy em sờ-pín không chuyên chạy kim loại vì học phí có khi đắt đỏ à nghen, chạy cao tốc là tiền dao với tiền bạc đạn phê lắm à. Đó là lý do vì sao Spindle kéo thường nó chừng 3000-8000 4 pole .
> 
> ..... Túm cái váy lại là bác chủ cứ chơi đi rồi rút tiếp sợi dây kinh nghiệm chứ thay đổi thiết kế thì hơi lâu, có thay đổi thì em nghĩ nên giảm mục tiêu gia công cho em nó nhẹ việc là chạy phà phà nhé . Em góp gió tới đây thôi chứ bão tới mệt lắm kakaka


Cảm ơn bác đã tư vấn, hiện tại phần ụ lắp QTC kira em vẫn chưa làm nên vẫn có thể thay đổi được, theo bác có nên chuyển sang đầu kéo BT30 hay không 

Động cơ kéo spindle 2.2kw, bác mua ở đâu mà 3t thế, cái này em hỏi để nua, chứ em đang định mua trên taobao với giá 5.5t cho con động cơ 2.2kw 8000rpm max.

@Bác CQV, nếu căn cứ vào cái ghế nhựa mầu đỏ, em vẫn cảm tưởng khoảng cách tâm ray trục Z của bác chưa đến 400. Ụ Z của bác nặng, nhưng được lắp ghép xuống bệ Y có mặt bích hơi mỏng, (em chỉ nhìn được cái ảnh bác đang gia công). Phần bích hàn vào bệ Y để chờ bắt Z, do bác để không gian lắp vít me, nên chắc ko gia cố tăng cứng được nhiều, tuy nhiên đây là phần quan trọng nhất đối với trục Z. Ý kiến cá nhân em thấy, máy bác rung ngoài nguyên nhân các bác đã kể trên, còn do cánh tay vươn Z dài hơn nhiều so với khoảng cách ray, phần kết nối Z với Y có thể vẫn yếu hơn nhiều so với kết cấu các phần khác (dù có gân tăng cứng). Trước khi kiểm tra ray có rơ, hoặc thay đầu BT40, bác nên kiểm tra tính lại hai yếu tố này.

----------

CQV

----------


## nnk

sẵn đang bàn vụ spindle phay kim loại, mình xin phép chủ thớt sọc dưa ngoài lề xíu, mình hiện đang xài con spin 24rpm china để ăn nhôm, nhu cầu là ăn dao nhỏ có D < 3.5mm, kế hoạch dự định mình làm máy mới sẽ thay spindle, vậy có nên thay sang con ăn kim loại 3000rpm 3k như con này chẳng hạn https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...ucket=4#detail  không hay là tiếp tục với dòng 24krpm nữa
mục đích sử dụng của mình thì 90% là ăn nhôm hợp kim 5/6/7, 10% còn lại là nhựa PVC và tấm alu composit

----------


## nhatson

> sẵn đang bàn vụ spindle phay kim loại, mình xin phép chủ thớt sọc dưa ngoài lề xíu, mình hiện đang xài con spin 24rpm china để ăn nhôm, nhu cầu là ăn dao nhỏ có D < 3.5mm, kế hoạch dự định mình làm máy mới sẽ thay spindle, vậy có nên thay sang con ăn kim loại 3000rpm 3k như con này chẳng hạn https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...ucket=4#detail  không hay là tiếp tục với dòng 24krpm nữa
> mục đích sử dụng của mình thì 90% là ăn nhôm hợp kim 5/6/7, 10% còn lại là nhựa PVC và tấm alu composit


gia công kim loại em thấy nên sắm con 6pole , 400hz 8000rpm . 3000rpm mà chạy dao 3mm feedrate chậm ko phù hợp với những chiến lược gia công mới . con 6pole là có thể chạy 1000rpm để khoan
chạy nhôm thì vẫn dùng con 24k, gia công kim loại nếu spindle ko tốt sẽ mau tèo nên xác định 10% kia có giá trị thặng dư tốt ko roài hãy chiến vì nếu giá trị thăng dư ko cao sẽ ko lo nỗi cho spindle và dao. còn nếu thặng dư tốt thì 2 con spindle, 1 cao tốc chạy phi kim, 1 6 pole chạy kim loại. spindel chạy được nhôm ko đắt

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...cket=13#detail

----------

CQV, Fusionvie, huyquynhbk, nnk

----------


## nhatson

> Cảm ơn bác đã tư vấn, hiện tại phần ụ lắp QTC kira em vẫn chưa làm nên vẫn có thể thay đổi được, theo bác có nên chuyển sang đầu kéo BT30 hay không 
> 
> Động cơ kéo spindle 2.2kw, bác mua ở đâu mà 3t thế, cái này em hỏi để nua, chứ em đang định mua trên taobao với giá 5.5t cho con động cơ 2.2kw 8000rpm max.
> 
> @Bác CQV, nếu căn cứ vào cái ghế nhựa mầu đỏ, em vẫn cảm tưởng khoảng cách tâm ray trục Z của bác chưa đến 400. Ụ Z của bác nặng, nhưng được lắp ghép xuống bệ Y có mặt bích hơi mỏng, (em chỉ nhìn được cái ảnh bác đang gia công). Phần bích hàn vào bệ Y để chờ bắt Z, do bác để không gian lắp vít me, nên chắc ko gia cố tăng cứng được nhiều, tuy nhiên đây là phần quan trọng nhất đối với trục Z. Ý kiến cá nhân em thấy, máy bác rung ngoài nguyên nhân các bác đã kể trên, còn do cánh tay vươn Z dài hơn nhiều so với khoảng cách ray, phần kết nối Z với Y có thể vẫn yếu hơn nhiều so với kết cấu các phần khác (dù có gân tăng cứng). Trước khi kiểm tra ray có rơ, hoặc thay đầu BT40, bác nên kiểm tra tính lại hai yếu tố này.


spindle motor thì kiếm con fanuc đít đỏ , vn đồ cũ nhiều lắm ợ.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## cuongmay

Máy của bác nhìn là thấy cứng vững  rồi. Mình nói cái ụ bắt ray trục y máy cụ chủ thớt thôi .

----------


## Ga con

Em có chút ý kiến nhỏ:

- Cái đầu Kira qtc kia moment quán tính rất nhỏ do quá nhẹ, ăn sắt chắc chắn sẽ rung. Về vụ này anh kiếm con có rotor càng nặng chạy càng đằm (phần giữ dao), vì thế em mới mới nói mấy con build in chạy bao giờ cũng êm hơn loại đầu kéo dù khối lượng nó chỉ bằng 1/2, nhưng rotor nó nặng hơn loại đầu kéo. Cỡ con máy anh thay buildin BT40 thì gặm sắt thoải mái.

- Khung máy của anh xem ra rất cứng vững rồi, chắc không cần phải nâng cấp lên nữa đâu (khó sửa quá), mà theo em nên nâng cấp phần điện cho tương xứng.

- Con brother ray vít rất mỏng mảnh, tháo ra nhìn chả tương xứng chút nào, phay vẫn ok do họ làm khá hợp lý. Với con máy của em ăn sắt bát 63 chip tròn R6 (đường kính thực cắt còn tầm 55mm) cũng chỉ ăn cỡ 0.5mm đổ lại. Nó đươc 1 cái là con spindle servo rất ngon, chạy rất chậm cũng không mất moment như mấy con không đồng bộ.

Thanks.

----------

CQV, Fusionvie

----------


## cuongmay

> Hehe bữa h em cũng nhức não với sờ-pín xong nên cho em phát biểu đôi lời nha .
> - Trước hết là nhìn các bác đầu tư làm máy kinh khủng khiếp mà có khi mấy anh Tây lông hay Nhật bựa cũng phải cúi chào . Quá phê, kỹ thuật VN đáng nể 
> - Tuy nhiên phần khung đế cụ chủ làm có vẻ là vẫn yếu ? Vì sao thế nhở ? Mà tuỳ vào đặc tính của vật liệu làm máy thì mới xác định được rung động máy thế nào, ảnh hưởng lan truyền trong hệ máy ra sao, tác động đến nền móng xung quanh thế nào thì dây kinh nghiệm rút hoài mệt à . ( vd: gang với thép cái nào hấp thu và triệt tiêu rung động tốt hơn ) còn việc máy nặng hơn là đầm hơn thì hơi thiên về kinh nghiệm mà kinh nghiệm thì có đúng có sai nên tốt nhất là chọn lọc để thiết kế sao cho phù hợp nhu cầu sử dụng nên cứ chiến đi rồi tính cụ ạ 
> - Với khung máy của bác CQV "phay sắt dao D10 ăn 1 bát có 0,25mm mà nó đã rung sót hết cả dao , khung khá nặng đầm mà e nghĩ sắt CT3 hàn khung nó cộng hưởng nên rung hơn khung gang đúc nhiều" có thể do ray hoặc vitme rơ nhẹ hoặc là Z với Spindle có vấn đề chứ cấu hình như bác ngang ngửa với Brother chứ không kém (Brother tapping chơi ray 25 vitme 20). À mà "Cộng hưởng" rung là rung động ngày càng mãnh liệt đến quá mức độ cho phép và gây phá huỷ đó nhen .
> - Ray TBI mới có thật sự ngon và đầu Kira QTC có thật sự yếu thì em chốt 1 câu "tiền nào của nấy" phù hợp túi tiền mà làm thôi ạ. Ray TBI mới Chị-na ráp vô chơi sắt là khả năng tèo em sớm lắm. Đầu QTC lúc trước em tháo thử nó xài 3 bạc 7006 - 7008 thì yếu chỗ nào nếu chơi dao D10 hay D12 trở xuống ạ . Giá thành 2tr5 + Spindle kéo 2.2kw 3tr là 5tr5 trong khi đầu Spindle BT30 hay BT40 bèo bèo 4tr - 6tr chưa kể Spindle với ben đạp nhả dao. Về trọng lượng thì nặng hơn con QTC ít nhất gần 25-30kg và ụ gá spindle phải thay đổi thiết kế (có khi tắt điện đột ngột cắm mặt xuống bàn là chết toi ). 
> - So về chế độ cắt kim loại thì em xác định là với khung máy này đừng chơi mấy em sờ-pín không chuyên chạy kim loại vì học phí có khi đắt đỏ à nghen, chạy cao tốc là tiền dao với tiền bạc đạn phê lắm à. Đó là lý do vì sao Spindle kéo thường nó chừng 3000-8000 4 pole .
> 
> ..... Túm cái váy lại là bác chủ cứ chơi đi rồi rút tiếp sợi dây kinh nghiệm chứ thay đổi thiết kế thì hơi lâu, có thay đổi thì em nghĩ nên giảm mục tiêu gia công cho em nó nhẹ việc là chạy phà phà nhé . Em góp gió tới đây thôi chứ bão tới mệt lắm kakaka


Đầu qtc loại tốt nhất mình từng thấy là dùng 4 bac 7,khoảng cách tâm bạc đầu đến bạc đuôi 75mm loại khác ngắn hơn nhiều , gắn tool holder vào thì khoảng cách từ đầu dao đến tâm bạc đầu khoảng150mm ,như vậy lực dao nó tạo thành đòn bẩy với bạc đuôi ạ.
Ray tbi lâu lắm rồi thấy có người đã đo độ cứng so với thk rồi ah tương đương thôi,dầu nhớt đầy đủ Độ bền chắc không tệ đâu, chạy hư được nó thì chủ kiếm bộn rồi,so với thk nó kem ở chỉ tiêu nào không rõ chứ nó bót mượt hơn hầu hết ray cũ,mà bót là chỉ tiêu quan trọng nhất để  kháng rung, nó mà rung rần rần thì ray nhật cũng mau đi.

----------


## Fusionvie

> Em có chút ý kiến nhỏ:
> 
> - Cái đầu Kira qtc kia moment quán tính rất nhỏ do quá nhẹ, ăn sắt chắc chắn sẽ rung. Về vụ này anh kiếm con có rotor càng nặng chạy càng đằm (phần giữ dao), vì thế em mới mới nói mấy con build in chạy bao giờ cũng êm hơn loại đầu kéo dù khối lượng nó chỉ bằng 1/2, nhưng rotor nó nặng hơn loại đầu kéo. Cỡ con máy anh thay buildin BT40 thì gặm sắt thoải mái.
> 
> - Khung máy của anh xem ra rất cứng vững rồi, chắc không cần phải nâng cấp lên nữa đâu (khó sửa quá), mà theo em nên nâng cấp phần điện cho tương xứng.
> 
> - Con brother ray vít rất mỏng mảnh, tháo ra nhìn chả tương xứng chút nào, phay vẫn ok do họ làm khá hợp lý. Với con máy của em ăn sắt bát 63 chip tròn R6 (đường kính thực cắt còn tầm 55mm) cũng chỉ ăn cỡ 0.5mm đổ lại. Nó đươc 1 cái là con spindle servo rất ngon, chạy rất chậm cũng không mất moment như mấy con không đồng bộ.
> 
> Thanks.


Híc, cảm ơn bác Gacon, em đọc không biết là bác góp ý cho máy của em hay là máy của bác CQV nữa, ở trong thớt này cũng đã có nhiều comment bị hiểu nhầm lẫn nhau, nhờ bác Gacon khai thông vụ này cho em phát

----------


## hung1706

Spindle kéo có 2 loại thông dụng là Mitsu và Fanuc tùy công suât với bên trong có mắt để set thay dao tự động giá sẽ dao động em không rõ (bao sống hay không bao sống mắt sẽ khác). Nếu bác cần thì inbox em nhu cầu em lụm về cho, đừng đi mua lung tung chủ bãi nó chém chết tiền  :Smile: ).
Chơi kim loại thì con 2.2-3.7kw là phù hợp nặng tầm 29kg. Đầu BT30 BT40 hiện giờ khá hiếm vì thợ tháo máy nó giỏi quá, mấy món đó nó làm 1 nốt nhạc thành lõi đi đường lõi mà bạc dạn đi đường bạc đạn. Hiện em còn đầu BT35 còn đầu dao thì anh Hải có 2 cái thích thì nhích nha  :Smile: ). Mà mấy em BT nó cũng hơn 40kg. Thêm ben đạp dao cho 5kg +/- 3kg nữa. Thiết nghĩ trụ Z bác sợ không đủ lực  :Big Grin: . 
Spindle bac Nnk có thể mua mấy em Chịna chuyên kim loại hoặc liên hệ anh Namcnc giáo sư sờ-pin là có ngay con ưng ý. Bác chủ cũng có thể tham khảo sờ-pin luôn cho ngon  :Big Grin: 
Vấn đề là túi tiền thôi ạ. Bỏ tiền vào đầu tư phải tính đến lợi ích đạt được đến đâu thôi. Việc QTC hay ATC hay Spindle kim loại có thể tham khảo từ nhiều nguồn nhưng nhu cầu sử đụng đến đâu thì đầu tư khai thác đến đó cho hợp lý chứ "thân em còm còi mà đòi phục vụ trai Tây" thì hỏng hết hàng họ  :Smile: )

----------

Fusionvie, huyphuc92

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác nói thế làm em hoang mang sờ tai quá , em làm dự tính để phay thép là chính, nhưng chưa có kinh nghiệm, chắc để sau chạy thử, nếu không ổn thì bắt bulong móng xem có hỗ trợ được phần nào không.
> 
> Con 5080 của bác hiện tại nặng khoảng bao nhiêu thế?


Hồi đầu con máy em chế nó chỉ khoảng 4,5 tấn thôi bác ạ. Sau em đổ bê tông vào đế Y thêm hơn 3 tấn nữa thì nó ăn sắt với inox cũng tạm được bác ạ. Lúc nào ăn dày dày em đứng lên cái đế Y vẫn thấy rung ạ. Bác có thể phay cái mặt dưới bệ Y phẳng phẳng tẹo. Sau này cần thì mình bắt lên đâu đấy cho nó đầm ạ

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Ga con

> Híc, cảm ơn bác Gacon, em đọc không biết là bác góp ý cho máy của em hay là máy của bác CQV nữa, ở trong thớt này cũng đã có nhiều comment bị hiểu nhầm lẫn nhau, nhờ bác Gacon khai thông vụ này cho em phát


Em đang comment cho bác Vũ CQV đó cụ, sorry cụ nhé. Mà nó cũng dây dưa đến con của cụ vì cùng loại spindle đấy ạ  :Wink: 

@ Cuongmay & Hung1708: con Kira trong hình có 4 bạc đạn lận, nó thuộc loại ngon nhất em gặp rồi, tâm của 2 cặp bạc đạn cũng khoảng 7-80mm, chốt hãm thay dao nó nằm ở giữa 2 cặp bạc đạn luôn. Con này chạy cũng ok nhưng e thấy nó nhẹ quá nên ăn nặng sẽ bị rung giật giật khó êm nổi, không phải cứ nhiều bạc đạn là ăn sắt khỏe.

Về con spindle kéo, nếu chỉ xài mù (kéo bằng biến tần) thì mấy con Fanuc, Mitsu, Yaskawa...về lực chả hơn gì motor thường, chỉ được cái tốc độ cao êm. Chạy mù chỉ khai thác được 5-60% công lực của nó, chỉnh dòng thấp thì tải nặng bị đứng, còn chỉnh dòng cao thì đủ moment nhưng chạy rất nóng đặc biệt là chạy tốc độ cao. Nếu có biến tần đời mới cho chạy mode openloop vector control sẽ tăng được hiệu quả, được khoảng 80% công lực. Còn muốn khai thác 100% công lực nó thì phải chạy có hồi tiếp thôi.

Phương án ngon nhất là xài spindle servo lõi nam châm, có điều khó & mắc nhất.

Thanks.

----------

CQV

----------


## Nam CNC

2 ông khoe máy nhìn thèm quá xá , gần nhà tui hôn tui chạy qua xem cái kết cấu máy tí xíu nha .

Nếu mà chạy nó rung hay gì 2 bác cứ quăng qua cho em , đừng bán ve chai tội , em về em phay đồ nhỏ xíu à.

----------

CQV, Fusionvie

----------


## CQV

đúng rồi bác , e cũng đang sài đầu kira giống của bác đó bác (Fusionvie) trước lấy cảu bác Phúc , e mới nâng cấp con spindle kéo 3.7-5.5kw bác khanh romeo lấy trên bãi cầu bình thuận cho e ,spindle trên đó nhiều vô biên ,trước sài con spindle 2,2kw hơi đuối , e thay spindle kéo thì moment phay ok mà nó nặng gần 40kg nên phải thêm 1 cục đối trọng , 3 con motor kéo trục e cũng mới thay đồng loạt HBS 12nm , máy to hàng nặng nên làm xong xuôi giờ nâng cấp cái gì là nản với đuối lắm ,vừa mệt mà mất thời gian nữa , bữa thay cái khớp power lock cho spindle tháo ra tháo vô cẩu lên xuống mất nửa ngày rồi , giờ kiếm cái bàn T lắp mà e còn đang lười đây .

----------


## CQV

> 2 ông khoe máy nhìn thèm quá xá , gần nhà tui hôn tui chạy qua xem cái kết cấu máy tí xíu nha .
> 
> Nếu mà chạy nó rung hay gì 2 bác cứ quăng qua cho em , đừng bán ve chai tội , em về em phay đồ nhỏ xíu à.


e dựng máy 1 lần cho thỏa đam mê với mở mang đầu óc , mà làm 1 lần thôi , dự là ko lầm thêm 1 con hạng nặng nào nữa , giờ có cần máy thì mua xác về làm cho khỏe , làm máy loại này tổn thọ lắm  :Wink:  mà máy bác nào dựng cũng tâm huyết , e cũng thế nên có lỗi lầm cũng ko nỡ bán ve chai , để làm kỉ niệm , e bên dĩ an bình duơng , xa chỗ mấy bác lắm .

----------


## nnk

> gia công kim loại em thấy nên sắm con 6pole , 400hz 8000rpm . 3000rpm mà chạy dao 3mm feedrate chậm ko phù hợp với những chiến lược gia công mới . con 6pole là có thể chạy 1000rpm để khoan
> chạy nhôm thì vẫn dùng con 24k, gia công kim loại nếu spindle ko tốt sẽ mau tèo nên xác định 10% kia có giá trị thặng dư tốt ko roài hãy chiến vì nếu giá trị thăng dư ko cao sẽ ko lo nỗi cho spindle và dao. còn nếu thặng dư tốt thì 2 con spindle, 1 cao tốc chạy phi kim, 1 6 pole chạy kim loại. spindel chạy được nhôm ko đắt
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...cket=13#detail



đã quyết xong, theo link của nhatson đưa thì con 6 pole cùng size với con 24krpm, vậy thì quất 2 con đặt sát nhau trên Z, xài công tắc chuyển mạch 3 pha để chuyển đổi giữa 2 con là tối ưu rồi, coi như chỉ phải mua thêm 1 con 6 pole, con 24k hiện tại để lại chạy tiếp \
cảm ơn bà con nhiều

----------


## nhatson

> Em đang comment cho bác Vũ CQV đó cụ, sorry cụ nhé. Mà nó cũng dây dưa đến con của cụ vì cùng loại spindle đấy ạ 
> 
> @ Cuongmay & Hung1708: con Kira trong hình có 4 bạc đạn lận, nó thuộc loại ngon nhất em gặp rồi, tâm của 2 cặp bạc đạn cũng khoảng 7-80mm, chốt hãm thay dao nó nằm ở giữa 2 cặp bạc đạn luôn. Con này chạy cũng ok nhưng e thấy nó nhẹ quá nên ăn nặng sẽ bị rung giật giật khó êm nổi, không phải cứ nhiều bạc đạn là ăn sắt khỏe.
> 
> Về con spindle kéo, nếu chỉ xài mù (kéo bằng biến tần) thì mấy con Fanuc, Mitsu, Yaskawa...về lực chả hơn gì motor thường, chỉ được cái tốc độ cao êm. Chạy mù chỉ khai thác được 5-60% công lực của nó, chỉnh dòng thấp thì tải nặng bị đứng, còn chỉnh dòng cao thì đủ moment nhưng chạy rất nóng đặc biệt là chạy tốc độ cao. Nếu có biến tần đời mới cho chạy mode openloop vector control sẽ tăng được hiệu quả, được khoảng 80% công lực. Còn muốn khai thác 100% công lực nó thì phải chạy có hồi tiếp thôi.
> 
> Phương án ngon nhất là xài spindle servo lõi nam châm, có điều khó & mắc nhất.
> 
> Thanks.


em nhớ có xem cho khanh khờ, china bán cả bộ pmsm cũng ko đắt lắm

----------


## Ga con

Trước e cũng tra, bộ 2.2kw 6000rpm chừng 6-7tr VND, lâu quá không xem không biết giờ bao nhiêu. Kiếm con tốc cao hơn mà chưa có.

Thanks.

----------


## Fusionvie

> Trước e cũng tra, bộ 2.2kw 6000rpm chừng 6-7tr VND, lâu quá không xem không biết giờ bao nhiêu. Kiếm con tốc cao hơn mà chưa có.
> 
> Thanks.


Có link ko bác Phúc, em chỉ cần 6000rpm

----------


## Fusionvie

Đồ hôm nay đã về
BOB


Step 12Nm kt hơi to hơn so với dự tính, bác nào cần em nhượng lại để mua bộ 4.5Nm


Frame đã ủ xong, bong mất một lớp

----------

Diyodira, haignition, nhatson

----------


## solero

HBS nhái  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Diyodira

> Đồ hôm nay đã về
> BOB
> 
> 
> Step 12Nm kt hơi to hơn so với dự tính, bác nào cần em nhượng lại để mua bộ 4.5Nm
> 
> 
> Frame đã ủ xong, bong mất một lớp


mấy bác ngoài Bắc làm đồ rất chỉnh chu, rất tâm huyết với sản phẩm của mình, tuyệt.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Fusionvie

> HBS nhái


Không hiểu ý bác lắm, HBS là tên gọi chung của Hybrid Servo mà, hay bác bảo nó nhái của Leadshine, hay HBS86H?

----------


## Fusionvie

Chào các bác

Em đang tìm cách để vọc con Manual Pulse Generator mua của bác Khoa.add với con BOB mua của chị Na. Tuy nhiên, tài liệu hướng dẫn cho cái BOB rất sơ sài, (nhờ giáo sư Google dịch hộ) mà em đọc không rõ lắm, và không thể nào hỏi thằng bán được. Em dự định đấu như hình bên dưới, cái em phân vân là cái nguồn cấp 5V cho 2 cái công tắc vị trí (X,Y,Z,4) và (x100,x10...) liệu có đúng không, hay phải đấu thế nào ạ

Nhờ các bác chỉ giúp. em cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## Fusionvie

Không bác nào giúp em  :Frown: (

Hiện tại, em đã thử tét như sơ đồ, hai cái đầu 5V mầu đỏ sẽ không chạy, nếu chuyển nó thành GND thì trục X khi jog chạy nếu nối X với GND, tuy nhiên khi bỏ X, nối Y với GND thì Y ko jog được, lúc này khi Jog thì X vẫn chạy. Em mù tịt về cái này, bác nào giải thích giúp em với.

----------


## CKD

Hehe, không có người giúp vì họ cũng không làm qua ấy mà.
Ngay cả e vọc cái này cũng khá là kỹ. Mà cái handle cũng chưa có đụng tới vì không dùng.

Quen từ thuở sơ khai, keyboard làm tới bác ạ.
Chơi máy xin, cái mpg nó chạy mượt lắm. Vào mach3 nó chạy tịch tịch chán nên không dùng nữa.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Fusionvie

Loay hoay với cái MPG mãi ko được, tháo lòng mề nó ra xem ạ.



Sau khi vệ sinh, tra mỡ thấy trơn tru hơn, lắp vào thử lại



Vẫn chỉ quay được trục X. Chắc vụ này đành nghịch sau vậy các bác ạ

----------


## Fusionvie

Đưa frame đi phun bi cho nó bớt rỉ sét


Kết quả ạ

----------

elenercom, Gamo, haignition, huanpt, khoa.address, QuyND, solero, VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

Bác làm đẹp quá

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## audiophilevn

> Đưa frame đi phun bi cho nó bớt rỉ sét
> 
> 
> Kết quả ạ


Bác làm máy theo kiểu "nhà có điều kiện", nice

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Gamo

Có điều kiện cũng làm ko được thế ni đâu. Thấy đẳng cấp có lẽ là 1 đại da cơ khí rồi.

----------


## huyquynhbk

Cụ chủ chắc có cái xưởng cơ khí to phết đấy. keke cụ chủ ở đâu nhỉ? cho e ghé qua học hỏi với.hì hì

----------


## Fusionvie

> Cụ chủ chắc có cái xưởng cơ khí to phết đấy. keke cụ chủ ở đâu nhỉ? cho e ghé qua học hỏi với.hì hì


Bác với bác Gamo có trí tưởng tượng thật phong phú  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Bác với bác Gamo có trí tưởng tượng thật phong phú


Em cứ thấy có ô tô là em thấy giàu à. :Smile: )

----------


## Fusionvie

Dự ớn này bỏ lâu quá, tranh thủ mấy hôm rỗi rãi em làm tiếp.

Phần bệ Y đã tương đối xong, mệt nhất là taro 13 lỗ M16 bắt Z.



Gia công trục Z







Khỏa mặt bắt gối vít me

----------

CKD, Gamo, haignition, huanpt, nhatson, VuongAn

----------


## Tuấn

Nhìn bác phay cái mặt đáy cột z hơi phiêu nhỉ. Không biết cán dao dài thế có ổn ko ợ.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Fusionvie

> Nhìn bác phay cái mặt đáy cột z hơi phiêu nhỉ. Không biết cán dao dài thế có ổn ko ợ.


Em cho ăn mỏng bác ơi, em cũng chưa kiểm lại xem có vuông ko. Nhưng về lý thuyết, thì chiều dài cán dao ko đổi, chiều sâu gia công không đổi, tốc độ gia công không đổi, nếu dao có bị đẩy thì đẩy đồng đều từ trên xuống dưới.

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Theo mình nghĩ dao dài vậy mà phay đáy cột trục z nên để vậy ăn tới lui nhiều lần mới khả thi, chưa kể cổ bi trục chính có độ rơ hay không !!

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Fusionvie

> Theo mình nghĩ dao dài vậy mà phay đáy cột trục z nên để vậy ăn tới lui nhiều lần mới khả thi, chưa kể cổ bi trục chính có độ rơ hay không !!


Em chạy chế độ pocket, stepdown 1mm, chạy mất 4h. Về phương án gia công của em chỉ có vậy, tính lắp quả mài lên trục Z chạy mài nhưng thấy cũng ko ổn vì đá bị mòn, bác có giải pháp nào tốt hơn ko, nếu sau không vuông em triển tiếp.

----------


## Diyodira

> Em chạy chế độ pocket, stepdown 1mm, chạy mất 4h. Về phương án gia công của em chỉ có vậy, tính lắp quả mài lên trục Z chạy mài nhưng thấy cũng ko ổn vì đá bị mòn, bác có giải pháp nào tốt hơn ko, nếu sau không vuông em triển tiếp.


bác kiểm tra lại bằng đồng hồ trên máy gia công luôn, nếu có sai số mà không giải quyết được trên máy thì sau này bác lót dép lào cũng được, Nhật họ cũng lót bình thường mà

ah mà quên nữa, thấy cách gá phôi của bác em lo quá

----------

Fusionvie, Gamo

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> bác kiểm tra lại bằng đồng hồ trên máy gia công luôn, nếu có sai số mà không giải quyết được trên máy thì sau này bác lót dép lào cũng được, Nhật họ cũng lót bình thường mà
> 
> ah mà quên nữa, thấy cách gá phôi của bác em lo quá


E thấy bác đi ra đi vào nói chuẩn đấy ạ. Trước mắt cứ gia công theo phương án mình có thể làm. Sau này nếu lắp vào không vuông (sai số ít) thì bác mua ít thước lá về cắt ra lót cũng được.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Độ vuông góc cũng như độ chính xác ( kích thước, độ bóng gia công..vv.) hoàn toàn phụ thuộc vào tình trạng máy phay , về mặt phẵng đáy cột z khi gcg xong bạn có thể dùng đồng hồ so rà dọc mặt đó theo phương z của máy phay để k tra độ nẩy dao ở đoạn đầu mũi dao phay (vì dao phay ngón dài quá sẽ chiu lực tác động chạy dao mặc du nhỏ cũng tạo phản lực đẩy dao về phía ngược lại ,trường hợp dao mòn hay độ cứng thép g cg không đồng đều thì tai hại ) :Wink:

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Diyodira

> E thấy bác đi ra đi vào nói chuẩn đấy ạ. Trước mắt cứ gia công theo phương án mình có thể làm. Sau này nếu lắp vào không vuông (sai số ít) thì bác mua ít thước lá về cắt ra lót cũng được.


Khg biết là bác ấy có đo kiểm và ghi chép trước lúc hạ niu, nếu chưa thì phần sau hơi bị cực.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Fusionvie

Diễn đàn trầm quá, Em xin phép hâm nóng tình yêu, sau gần năm bỏ bê em nó, tội nghiệp  :Frown: 



Lên ý tưởng cho bộ chắn bụi trục XYZ



Chế thêm đường bơm mỡ tự đồng bằng cách gắn thêm vào các bộ phận dịch chuyển bằng cái này


Demo bắt vào con đai ốc vít me cho dễ hình dung



Bộ 3 vít cho 3 trục

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, Gamo, huanpt, huyquynhbk, khoa.address, nhatson, ppgas, QuyND, vufree, VuongAn

----------


## vufree

Ôi Trời... đẹp xuii1ch Bác ạ

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Nam CNC

sao không ráng cây còn lại là double nut ? sau này bảo trì dễ hơn khi độ rơ xuất hiện.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## hung1706

Cây ngắn em đoán chắc là Y mà chiều dài Y hạn chế nên xài 1 nut ah anh Nam

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy quá đẹp. Em lo cái chân run run.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## VuongAn

Chờ mãi mới thấy cụ lên sóng

----------


## Nam CNC

máy mà không đủ nặng hay clock cứng sàn bê tông là bao rung luôn , lúc đó ảnh hưởng đến bề mặt ( phần trên và lưng phôi ) khi gia công , xài qua nhiều size máy , nhức đầu ở cái khoản bề mặt lắm , chính xác thì ok , dễ chịu hơn , nhưng chính xác mà còn đẹp mượt thì khó chịu vô cùng , giờ thì hiểu mấy cha japan chơi cái quái gì cũng nặng.

----------


## hung1706

Haha tuổi nhỏ làm việc nhỏ anh. Mình dây chân ngắn mà cứ thích cảm giác mạnh  :Smile: )
4 cái chân bánh xe có đế cao su nên khả năng làm desktop cnc nhiều hơn và nhu cầu phay chi tiết bé bé xinh xinh thôi à

----------

nhatson

----------


## Fusionvie

Dạ, 4 cái bánh em lắ tạm để di chuyển cho dễ thôi ạ, sau này xong thì phải đưa nó lên bệ, và làm cover cho nó nữa chứ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## QuyND

Bác cho em hỏi, sao bác không nhét con build-in vào cho đỡ ồn mà kéo qua đai vậy bác?

----------


## Fusionvie

> Bác cho em hỏi, sao bác không nhét con build-in vào cho đỡ ồn mà kéo qua đai vậy bác?


Nhu cầu của em là gc thép, mấy con build in rẻ tiền thì toàn tốc độ cao không phù hợp. Qua dây đai còn có lựa chọn thay đổi tỷ số truyền bằng puley, motor kéo đặt sát phía ray trượt sẽ đỡ rung hơn so với motor đặt phía trên đầu cắt.

----------

huyphuc92, mytho, QuyND

----------

